# Still searching for a good flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Picked up a small one last week.










Seems the trophy flats are still feeding on shad and not
hunting. Hoping as water cools their appettites improve.


----------



## agreen112 (Aug 6, 2009)

Look ma' no gloves!! Good job Katfish


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

you catch that on 4lb test? if not, your not a real catman according to poster #2


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I've been fishing the scioto and haven't broke the 10lb mark yet! On one occasion I arrived at 8:00 and had one on before I got settled in. This was early June though. I haven't been out since. I'm guessing those were pre spawn males.

Going out Friday to start trying again.


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

Is that from a lake or river?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

That flathead is from a lake. Also caught a channel cat that night that ate a 10 inch rock bass and died (from eating a bait to large)


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice fish Robby.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Robby: Congrats. I have yet to pattern lake flathead. Rivers are much easier for me, smaller water and more confined spaces. It seems that flathead grow a little bit larger in lakes though. Just my thoughts. 



agreen112 said:


> Look ma' no gloves!! Good job Katfish


Dude stop. The first one you posted on no gloves on Kips thread I let go. Then I saw a post where you brought up catching 30lbers all night long on 15lb test....I also let it go. Amd now this post. All this after your thread was locked because of arguments. it's getting old man.

I dont wanna put words in these guys mouth but I do know each of them fairly well, so....

Kip will disagree with you on everything you said in your post that got locked....gloves, line test, etc. Send me a pm and ill send you a link to his catfishing forum if youd like to ask him yourself. 

Robby has wore gloves more than once and im sure he will tell you that. He also has a catfishing forum that I can send you a link to. Im members on both. you can learn a lot from each. 




Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

SeanStone said:


> Robby:
> 
> Dude stop. The first one you posted on no gloves on Kips thread I let go. Then I saw a post where you brought up catching 30lbers all night long on 15lb test....I also let it go. Amd now this post. All this after your thread was locked because of arguments. it's getting old man.
> 
> ...


I agree with the above. I am pretty sure that a guy that has 7 fish Ohio awards, his own catfishing forum and was just featured in a magazine about catching catfish (Sorry I dont rememebr the name of the Mag right now) knows what he is doing. 

Robby, that is a very nice fish that I am envious of and hope to one day get myself. Very good job sir. On a lighter note, i would like to see someone photo shop his stache onto that thing with the way he is holding it . I am computer retarded and would fail miserably if I tried to do it.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice cat. Agree with sean, I wish I had half a clue with those lake cats. River is just so much easier for me to read.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

ask and you shall receive


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Ha, I looked at that pic 3 times wondering why you reposted. Just now saw the stache, nice touch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ha ha ha! Robby's is better though.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Silent Mike said:


> ask and you shall receive


Very nice silent mike. Ha ha. I needed that laugh, been in a bad mood all day.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice fish! Can't wait to see what you get into here in the next cpl months.


----------

